# Birth certificate name change



## Paulabraham (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi sir,
I was born in sharjah UAE in 1984 after that i went to India for my studies and all. In *Birth certificate* my name was *Ajit Abraham* and later in school it was changed to Paul Abraham. So, *my official name is now Paul Abraham*, all my certificates and documents is in this name except my birth certificate. I contacted MOH and they told me get the NOC or To whom ever it concern letter to change the name, then I have consulted dubai consulate they are not willing help or give the letter which I had requested. 

How can I get the name change the UAE birth certificate. Kindly help me or guide me to change my name in the birth certificate. Please

Thankyou
Paul Abraham


----------

